# Smoking Chicken - Then reheating on the grill the next day for service?



## coffee_junkie (Sep 2, 2015)

I am preparing the meat for the main dish for a party of 15 this Thursday. With these guys (https://www.facebook.com/pages/PIGS-of-Helena/170001202636)

The meat is spatch-cocked chicken with a bacon weave.













IMG_1301.JPG



__ coffee_junkie
__ Sep 2, 2015






I have done a test run which is what the picture is of but all in one day where I cooked - threw in the fridge and then reheated on the grill - it worked good but the breast was starting to get dry.

So I have been brining the chicken now since last night and it will have been brined about 18 hours or so. When I get home from work tonight I am going to fire up the smoker and start weaving bacon. I am going to take the meat to 165* which is safe to eat. Then rest in foil with some chicken broth for about an hour then toss in the fridge for tomorrows dinner.

Tomorrow I am going to start the grill on indirect heat - thinking about 400*-500* for an hour (the bird is still in the foil at this point) then I will open the foil for 1/2 hour to crisp up the bacon.

Does all this sound good? Any ideas on how to keep the breast from drying out?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 3, 2015)

You could inject the Breast with something like Chicken broth or anything you feel good with . You're gonna have trouble keeping them moist with the double cook . 
Any way you could do them just prior to the party ?

Just saying . . .

Have fun , I'll be watching , :Coffee: , and as always . . .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2015)

If you take the Breast to a temp of 150°F and hold it there for 3 minutes, you will eliminate any Salmonella. Get it cold ASAP, place in Cold Broth if you wish. When needed reheat to an IT of 165°F and serve. The chicken will be close to fresh cooked...JJ


----------

